# Donut MP soap



## mellemee (Nov 14, 2013)

I started to make soap few months ago, and really got into it. I've tried CP soap also, but failed a couples of time. Now I just want to stick to MP for a while until I got more ideas about what I really want. These are the donut soaps I made today.


----------



## shivani (Nov 14, 2013)

Is this realy a soap??i mean Keep it safe..someone may accidently eat them..  gr8 job!! Looks soooooo good.


----------



## heavensgrace (Nov 14, 2013)

Great..now I HAVE to go get a doughnut right now from my pantry:razz:

They look so good!! How did you manage to get the inside all diff from the outside? I seriously want to eat that right now, Lol!


----------



## mellemee (Nov 14, 2013)

shivani said:


> Is this realy a soap??i mean Keep it safe..someone may accidently eat them..  gr8 job!! Looks soooooo good.



Thanks Shivani! I know, it is very dangerous.


----------



## mellemee (Nov 14, 2013)

heavensgrace said:


> Great..now I HAVE to go get a doughnut right now from my pantry:razz:
> 
> They look so good!! How did you manage to get the inside all diff from the outside? I seriously want to eat that right now, Lol!



Hi Heavensgrace, I first poured the pink soap into the donut mold. When it's done, I dipped it into the chocolate dip which was made by coco powder and melted soap base.


----------



## lisamaliga (Nov 14, 2013)

So realistic looking. Excellent job!


----------



## mellemee (Nov 14, 2013)

thanks，Lisamaliga!


----------



## heavensgrace (Nov 14, 2013)

mellemee said:


> Hi Heavensgrace, I first poured the pink soap into the donut mold. When it's done, I dipped it into the chocolate dip which was made by coco powder and melted soap base.



You're so creative to think of that! I tried my hand at M&P and let me say, it's a lot harder than I thought to do elaborate things. All I can do is pure into a mold and that's it, and I'll stick to that :-D M&P is best left to really, really, really creative folks, Lol!


----------



## Sea Beauty Soap (Nov 15, 2013)

Those look so good.  If I left those on the counter my husband would try to eat them.     Great job!


----------



## mellemee (Nov 19, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## evilnurse (Nov 19, 2013)

I love doughnuts


----------



## MoonBath (Nov 20, 2013)

What kind of mold did you use? An actual doughnut mold? How did you get it round on both sides?


----------



## mellemee (Nov 21, 2013)

MoonBath said:


> What kind of mold did you use? An actual doughnut mold? How did you get it round on both sides?


The mold I use only have half side, the other side is flat. I used the melted soap to glue them, and the dipped the whole donut in cocoa powder soap base.


----------



## renata (Nov 22, 2013)

That is so cool! I love fake food products  This one looks like the real thing


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Nov 22, 2013)

Are those donuts coated in awesome sauce? Because I think they are. They look incredible! If I thought I could make these I would leave a plate of them on my bench to mess up my kids after school.  Amazing!


----------



## ourwolfden (Nov 22, 2013)

That is amazing!  I would so take those to work around April 1st! :-D


----------



## mellemee (Nov 22, 2013)

Derpina Bubbles said:


> Are those donuts coated in awesome sauce? Because I think they are. They look incredible! If I thought I could make these I would leave a plate of them on my bench to mess up my kids after school.  Amazing!



Yes, they are coated with cocoa powder. My son almost ate it


----------



## mellemee (Nov 22, 2013)

Good one, Ourwolfden. I might try it next time.


----------



## MoonBath (Nov 22, 2013)

mellemee said:


> The mold I use only have half side, the other side is flat. I used the melted soap to glue them, and the dipped the whole donut in cocoa powder soap base.



Great! Thank you! They're amazing. You should be proud.  :clap:


----------



## Prysm (Nov 22, 2013)

Those look good enough to eat.

I have never seen anything such as that before.

What a neat idea for you to do.


----------



## Khanjari (Nov 27, 2013)

I love these!!!!! I love chocolate covered donuts!!!! I want to try making this soap!! May be after the holidays!

Great job!!!!!


----------



## Neve (Nov 27, 2013)

It looks great! And yes put a sign on them. My friend's daughter nearly ate one of my Nanaimo bar soaps... she saw the sign just in time.

I was at a craft fair on the weekend and a vendor had little sample soaps out in a dish on the edge of the table - they looked and smelled like rasperries. 12 people ate them.


----------



## roseb (Nov 27, 2013)

Unbelievable!  I really must try my hand at MP.  It looks like too much fun!


----------



## twinkie (Nov 29, 2013)

Extremely clever!!!


----------



## mellemee (Dec 1, 2013)

I show my friend how to do the donut, and this is what she did. Love the dripping she did


----------

